# Frozen Commercially Canned Food



## Arika'n'Trey (Nov 17, 2008)

It was a very chilly winter last year and some of my commercially canned foods froze in the camper. They have thawed out but I have been to scared to eat them? Are they ok to eat?


----------



## PorkChop (Nov 3, 2008)

Arika'n'Trey said:


> It was a very chilly winter last year and some of my commercially canned foods froze in the camper. They have thawed out but I have been to scared to eat them? Are they ok to eat?


I would expect them to be safe if they are in date. The only issue might be palatability.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Be sure the contents didn't expand and break the seams on the can.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (Nov 18, 2008)

PorkChop said:


> palatability.


???

What does that mean?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

palatability means how it tastes. It probably comes from the word palate, which I believe is the roof of your mouth. probably a lot of taste buds there.


----------

